# Sitka Gear's New Layering System



## Iceman48 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sitka's layering system definatly helps hunters be comfortable throughout any aspect of the outdoor enviroment . Everyone knows that the weather can change an in instant and ruin your hunt. With the Core Zip-T and Keven Jacket you can sit comfortably through brisk winds, but still have the option to not over heat when that sun comes out. This new line is something that has to be tested first hand because words can not describe the comfort and protection it brings to your hunt.


----------

